# Safe to use clay pots in aquariums?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I was thinking of using some broken pots I have in My tank for some extra hiding places for shrimp fry... My question is it safe to use? I mean the terracotta plain old clay pots.... Ive seen them in pics of aquariums but I want to know if its safe before I try it. Just an idea since I have a couple laying around


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

They are safe but make sure they were never used for plants which were fertilized.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ohh good point I hadnt thought of that, maybe better to use the pot I had thats new... 
I also thought about those clay rings that are usually around the bunches of plants , i had saved them cause I wasnt sure what to do with them, but they make a few small tunnels for the shrimp babies that the guppies cant get into


----------

